# US Soccer Presidential Race



## Sons of Pitches (Jan 15, 2018)

I am hoping for change, unification, and a true soccer pyramid to get the best players, teams, and coaches to the top.  Hopefully not Kathy Carter, SUM is where all the MLS owners hide their money to avoid actually paying players.  

https://www.cbssports.com/soccer/news/u-s-soccer-presidential-race-candidates-how-voting-works-and-election-date/


----------



## Zen (Jan 15, 2018)

Sons of Pitches said:


> I am hoping for change, unification, and a true soccer pyramid to get the best players, teams, and coaches to the top.  Hopefully not Kathy Carter, SUM is where all the MLS owners hide their money to avoid actually paying players.
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/soccer/news/u-s-soccer-presidential-race-candidates-how-voting-works-and-election-date/


Agreed!  Thx for sharing the voting process.  I found Kyle Martino’s perspective refreshing and missing today:

https://www.cbssports.com/soccer/news/kyle-martino-wants-to-be-soccer-president-and-hes-acting-like-he-already-his/


----------



## espola (Jan 15, 2018)

Sons of Pitches said:


> I am hoping for change, unification, and a true soccer pyramid to get the best players, teams, and coaches to the top.  Hopefully not Kathy Carter, SUM is where all the MLS owners hide their money to avoid actually paying players.
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/soccer/news/u-s-soccer-presidential-race-candidates-how-voting-works-and-election-date/


Solo's got the right words.

But let's face it - you and I don't get a vote.  We don't even know anyone who gets a vote.


----------



## younothat (Jan 15, 2018)

Eric Wynalda supports #ProRelForUSA   has experience & the right ideas. 

Hope he doesn't split the non-sum KC voters with KM that would be a shame:  

Maybe they can work something out:
http://www.espn.com/soccer/united-states/story/3345893/eric-wynalda-and-kyle-martino-considering-us-soccer-alliance-report


----------



## espola (Jan 15, 2018)

Kathy Carter has tons more real soccer experience than Gulati (she actually played the game at William and Mary), but she got her real power in the soccer world the same way he did - working for MLS.  Electing her would mean just more of  the same.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Jan 30, 2018)

https://www.cbssports.com/soccer/news/hope-solo-says-u-s-soccer-violated-stevens-act-in-complaint-to-the-usoc/

Liking Hope, more and more....


----------



## younothat (Jan 30, 2018)

Yep, Interesting new development:
*Hope Solo sues the soccer federation she wants to run*
"Solo filed a formal complaint Tuesday against the United States Soccer Federation, of which she hopes to be elected president on Feb. 10, accusing the governing body of neglecting youth soccer development for the sake of self-serving financial gain"
https://nypost.com/2018/01/30/hope-solo-sues-the-soccer-federation-she-wants-to-run/

Think she has a point about the "neglect & self-serving financial gain"......$100-140 million war chest controlled by investment bankers is not doing a whole lot for youth soccer development.


----------



## MWN (Jan 31, 2018)

When you look at the 5 top voting blocks, which are weighted, you can see that the MLS garners the most weight by a factor of 4.5x over the next group.   

2017 National Council in Maui:
180.32 MLS
45.08 NWSL
45.08 USL
43.16 AYSO
43.16 U.S. Club Soccer

Kathy Carter is the MLS choice from a Political perspective and will likely be the next President.  Her ESPN interview/statement: http://www.espn.com/soccer/club/united-states/660/blog/post/3345111/kathy-carter-ussf-presidential-candidate-answers-espn-questions.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 31, 2018)

MWN said:


> When you look at the 5 top voting blocks, which are weighted, you can see that the MLS garners the most weight by a factor of 4.5x over the next group.
> 
> 2017 National Council in Maui:
> 180.32 MLS
> ...


Kathy Carter is a Sunil Gulati puppet that is the head of SUM and if she wins it will be a further sign that US Soccer doesn't care about developing soccer in America.  All they care about is money.  I sure hope that Miss Solo or another outsider wins.  I also hope that the USOC sanctions them.

http://hopesolo.com/2018/01/30/a-call-to-the-usoc/

Download the complaint from the link.  Her complaint has merit and she could win due to the overwhelming facts and evidence on her side.


----------



## MWN (Jan 31, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Kathy Carter is a Sunil Gulati puppet that is the head of SUM and if she wins it will be a further sign that US Soccer doesn't care about developing soccer in America.  All they care about is money.  I sure hope that Miss Solo or another outsider wins.  I also hope that the USOC sanctions them.
> 
> http://hopesolo.com/2018/01/30/a-call-to-the-usoc/
> 
> Download the complaint from the link.  Her complaint has merit and she could win due to the overwhelming facts and evidence on her side.


That may be true, but its unlikely to change the vote given the strength of the MLS block.  The SUM deal goes through 2022, so that is the next window for discussion.

There are some good things about the SUM deal and that is total elimination of risk at the expense of giving up some upside.  With a guaranteed $30M/year ($240M) going to US Soccer over the life of the eight year $720M deal, its not a terrible deal in light of the fact that the contract is a bundling of US Soccer and MLS TV rights, with the MLS playing far more televised games than US Soccer in any given year.  That said, what might have been a good idea in 2014 doesn't look as sound in 2018 and moving forward.

At the time, the idea of bundling the MLS and US Soccer properties were sound and remain sound especially in light of the men's 2018 WC failure.  The contract rights for 2026 will be huge if the Can/US/Mex partnership secures the bid because we can't fail with the guaranteed entry (whoohoo).

At the end of the day, putting aside bias, this election is a good thing because it represents an opportunity to get many voices heard.  There will be structural changes and much more focus on US Soccer.  We still need to desperately promote the adult/pro game in the US and MLS/SUM is a major part of that effort because that will drive the health of youth soccer.  So while the deal may not be as sweet as it can be, its still not a bad deal.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 31, 2018)

MWN said:


> That may be true, but its unlikely to change the vote given the strength of the MLS block.  The SUM deal goes through 2022, so that is the next window for discussion.
> 
> There are some good things about the SUM deal and that is total elimination of risk at the expense of giving up some upside.  With a guaranteed $30M/year ($240M) going to US Soccer over the life of the eight year $720M deal, its not a terrible deal in light of the fact that the contract is a bundling of US Soccer and MLS TV rights, with the MLS playing far more televised games than US Soccer in any given year.  That said, what might have been a good idea in 2014 doesn't look as sound in 2018 and moving forward.
> 
> ...


I disagree.  In what other US sport does the federation have a stake in the league?  Could you imagine US Basketball splitting the money with the NBA?  The real problem is that the focus of the federation isn't on growing the game and improving our performance internationally.  Their focus is on making money through their partnerships with the MLS and SUM.  Why aren't they as involved in the NWSL?  Why didn't they package the television rights of their women's league with the broadcast and marketing rights for the MLS and national teams?  It is another example of how poorly we here in America manage most things that don't have strict accountability.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Jan 31, 2018)

MWN said:


> When you look at the 5 top voting blocks, which are weighted, you can see that the MLS garners the most weight by a factor of 4.5x over the next group.
> 
> 2017 National Council in Maui:
> 180.32 MLS
> ...


Wow!  those numbers are upside down.  The votes should be representative of the number of constituents served, like Congress, or at least like the Senate to give equal representation to each interested party.  But this voting structure is like Hillary against Bernie at the DNC.  He never stood a chance!


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2018)

younothat said:


> Yep, Interesting new development:
> *Hope Solo sues the soccer federation she wants to run*
> "Solo filed a formal complaint Tuesday against the United States Soccer Federation, of which she hopes to be elected president on Feb. 10, accusing the governing body of neglecting youth soccer development for the sake of self-serving financial gain"
> https://nypost.com/2018/01/30/hope-solo-sues-the-soccer-federation-she-wants-to-run/
> ...





MWN said:


> That may be true, but its unlikely to change the vote given the strength of the MLS block.  The SUM deal goes through 2022, so that is the next window for discussion.
> 
> There are some good things about the SUM deal and that is total elimination of risk at the expense of giving up some upside.  With a guaranteed $30M/year ($240M) going to US Soccer over the life of the eight year $720M deal, its not a terrible deal in light of the fact that the contract is a bundling of US Soccer and MLS TV rights, with the MLS playing far more televised games than US Soccer in any given year.  That said, what might have been a good idea in 2014 doesn't look as sound in 2018 and moving forward.
> 
> ...


If there is a combined North American WC, all three countries would get auto entry spots?  I don't see that happening unless they win their way through the CONCACAF qualifers the old fashioned way.


----------



## MWN (Feb 1, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> I disagree.  In what other US sport does the federation have a stake in the league?  Could you imagine US Basketball splitting the money with the NBA?  The real problem is that the focus of the federation isn't on growing the game and improving our performance internationally.  Their focus is on making money through their partnerships with the MLS and SUM.  Why aren't they as involved in the NWSL?  Why didn't they package the television rights of their women's league with the broadcast and marketing rights for the MLS and national teams?  It is another example of how poorly we here in America manage most things that don't have strict accountability.


*What other US sport does the federation have a stake in the league?*
Soccer is unique for two reasons due to FIFA regulations.

1) The USSF actually sanctions the professional leagues.  It is the governing body for the professional divisions (Major League Soccer (MLS) (Div. I), North American Soccer League (NASL) (Div. II) and United Soccer League (USL) (Div. III).  USA Basketball, USA Hockey, USA Baseball do not provide oversight for the professional leagues.  These organizations are limited in their scope focusing on the Olympic teams and youth development.  The NFL, MLB, and NHL are all leagues with no oversight from the Olympic Committees or other national bodies.  The MLS is wholly unique in that it is subject to the oversight of the USSF.

2) FIFA holds and promotes a 4 year cycle tournament (World Cup) that makes billions of dollars in addition to the Olympics.  The World Cup provides a massive financial incentive beyond the Olympics.  There are no other International programs like FIFA's world cup operating in the US, other than soccer.   Note, FIBA (USA Basketball) does participate in a Basketball World Cup, but its financially no were near the Soccer World Cup.


*Could you imagine US Basketball splitting the money with the NBA?*
If (1) US Basketball had oversight of the NBA & (2) USA Basketball's media properties were valuable.  However, as noted above, this is not how it works with the NBA, NFL, MLB, and NHL.  That said, your questions raises an important issue ... money.  Let's take a quick look at the current "TV Contracts" for the various professional sports operating in the USA.

*League* / *Broadcaster* / *Contract Value*
NFL / Fox, CBS, NBC, ESPN / $27 billion
NBA  / ABC, ESPN, TNT / $24 billion
MLB / Fox, TBS, ESPN / $12.4 billion
NHL / Rogers (Canada) NBC, Versus (U.S.) / $5.2 billion $2 billion
MLS-US Soccer / ESPN, Fox, Univision / $720 million​


The fact that professional soccer's contract is nearly 37.5x less valuable than the NFL is damning evidence that the MLS and US Soccer are in entirely different negotiating positions than the NFL (37.5x), NBA (33.3x), MLB (16x) and NHL (10x).  However, the question also raises a good point as to the other Olympic Federations (USA Basketball, USA Baseball, USA Hockey).  The total value of the media deals entered into by those federations is $0.  FIBA (basketball) did enter into a deal with ESPN, the value of which isn't clear and presumably USA Basketball will get a cut of some of the revenue, but the contract with with the International federation.

US Soccer is currently the only US Federation that actually has a TV deal (near as I can tell) ... thanks to the MLS/SUM for helping out with that one.

*Why aren't they as involved in the NWSL?  Why didn't they package the television rights of their women's league with the broadcast and marketing rights for the MLS and national teams?*
By "they" you mean US Soccer?  First of all, US Soccer is more involved with the NWSL (assisting with management and logistics) versus the MLS.  Soccer United Marketing (SUM) is the MLS controlled marketing company.  The NWSL formed a marketing company (just like the MLS did) in partnership with the A&E Networks called NWLS Media.  There are multiple reasons why US Soccer could not package the NWSL in the media deal.  But your question is disconcerting because it implies that US Soccer somehow has "control" of the MLS and NWSL.  Both the MLS and NWSL are "for-profit" companies.  Businesses that are intended to "stand" on their own without financial support from US Soccer.  MSL has its own investors and management team.  NWSL has its own investors, but the USSF serves as the manager due to the fact its financial not viable.  Both the USSF and Canadian Soccer Association financially support the NWSL, but are now owners.  While they are members of US Soccer (governing body), they conduct their businesses as they see fit.  US Soccer simply has no right to sell media rights on behalf of the MLS or the NWSL.

The simple answer to your question "why didn't they package" the TV rights for the NWSL is because in 2014 (and presently) the NWSL has little to no media value and would have likely caused the deal to lose value.  It would have been extremely bad business at the time.  Additional points:

1.  US Soccer joined the MLS/SUM deal and was a passenger to the deal.  SUM is a stand alone for-profit company (controlled by the MLS owners).  US Soccer does not control SUM. 
2.  The NWSL is an Eastern/Central Regional League with no west coast presence (no California teams).  As a media property, it had little to no value in 2013 ... its first season to any network.
3.  From 2013 to 2016 continued to struggle and generated little spectator interest.  In 2016, its average attendance was about 5k per game.
4.  As a media property, its value is insignificant (today).  The A&E deal was an investment, with A&E taking a 25% state in the league.  A&E hopes to ride the USWNT coat tails in a few years.
5. The viability of the league remains clouded and its costs US Soccer about $1.4 Million per year to keep it afloat.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 9, 2018)

This is a must read.

https://www.theplayerstribune.com/geoff-cameron-what-must-change-in-u-s-soccer/


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 9, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> This is a must read.
> 
> https://www.theplayerstribune.com/geoff-cameron-what-must-change-in-u-s-soccer/


He sees the big picture.


----------



## MWN (Feb 9, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> This is a must read.
> https://www.theplayerstribune.com/geoff-cameron-what-must-change-in-u-s-soccer/


I don't disagree with anything Geoff Cameron said.  The MLS financial structure on transfer fees has become an impediment for players requiring showdowns with their clubs (see, https://deadspin.com/cyle-larins-transfer-debacle-demonstrates-once-again-ho-1822634836 and http://www.cbc.ca/sports/soccer/camilo-sanvezzo-sold-to-mexican-club-1.2501117).

With regard to the youth, FIFA's Article 19 makes taking our youth talent oversees virtually impossible. On the points made, the USSF could apply pressure for an MLS rule change on transfers and should definitely attempt to add some additional exception to Article 19, such as a welfare review board and structured educational investment trusts for youth.

If Kyle Martino does make it, I think he gives us the best chance of changing some of these issues.  Kyle's progress plan:
https://static1.squarespace.com/static/59fe0fb8d7bdcef9a9cedd25/t/5a5d50648165f5e826e1d582/1516064884889/EveryonesGameProgressPlanComplete.pdf


----------



## jojosoccer (Feb 10, 2018)

Carlos Cordeiro Wins Pres.
Gulatis’s VP
??????
Such a scam


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 10, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> Carlos Cordeiro Wins Pres.
> Gulatis’s VP
> ??????
> Such a scam


ESPN picked him as a favorite in an article earlier in the week. Oh well more of the same.


----------



## younothat (Feb 10, 2018)

Inside job again....


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 10, 2018)

This sucks.  I hope that they get it right by the time my grandkids are playing.


----------



## SPChamp1 (May 14, 2018)

MWN said:


> At the end of the day, putting aside bias, this election is a good thing because it represents an opportunity to get many voices heard.  There will be structural changes and much more focus on US Soccer.  We still need to desperately promote the adult/pro game in the US and MLS/SUM is a major part of that effort because that will drive the health of youth soccer.  So while the deal may not be as sweet as it can be, its still not a bad deal.


How are those structural changes coming along? USSF is just as corrupt as FIFA. Perhaps not financially, but corrupt in the manner that they refuse to even have an open dialog about Pro/Rel in the US. Corrupt in the manner that’s Sunil was the President of USSF while still being employed by the Kraft family and the Revs. Corrupt in the manner of basically shutting down NASL for their deficiencies, but allowed USL to get waivers for theirs and keep playing. 

I could go on and on. The fact is that there is no incentive for USSF to want to get better and truly compete for a WC. They already have their 1st Division Domestic League and a closed system that doesn’t allow anyone to infringe on it. 

Lastly, why the hell does what is essentially a Rec League (AYSO) have that large of a percentage of the vote.


----------



## MWN (May 15, 2018)

SPChamp1 said:


> How are those structural changes coming along? USSF is just as corrupt as FIFA. Perhaps not financially, but corrupt in the manner that they refuse to even have an open dialog about Pro/Rel in the US. Corrupt in the manner that’s Sunil was the President of USSF while still being employed by the Kraft family and the Revs. Corrupt in the manner of basically shutting down NASL for their deficiencies, but allowed USL to get waivers for theirs and keep playing.
> 
> I could go on and on. The fact is that there is no incentive for USSF to want to get better and truly compete for a WC. They already have their 1st Division Domestic League and a closed system that doesn’t allow anyone to infringe on it.
> 
> Lastly, why the hell does what is essentially a Rec League (AYSO) have that large of a percentage of the vote.


Well, its been ... what?  A little over 2 months.  The new guy has been there a very short period of time, but has driven some fundamental changes.  Let take a quick look at some of the biggies announced within the last few months:
1. The General Manager positions were approved by the Board and hiring is underway: https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2018/02/28/21/50/20180228-feat-mnt-wnt-dan-flynn-next-steps-for-mens-womens-national-team-general-manager  and http://www.espn.com/soccer/united-states/story/3444844/earnie-stewart-and-ali-curtis-interview-for-us-soccer-general-manager-sources.

2. *Improving Oversight & Accountability at U.S. Soccer -  *On April 7th, the Board of Directors approved several important reforms to empower the Board to play a greater role in all Federation activities and enhance oversight and accountability and created two new committees:

A Technical Development Committee co-chaired by *Carlos Bocanegra* and *Angela Hucles,* to provide Board-level oversight of soccer operations; and,
A Commercial Committee to oversee all Federation commercial activities, which will be chaired by a new independent director to replace outgoing Donna Shalala.
3. To better align the Board and day-to-day Federation operations and to more effectively serve all our members, the Board also approved changes at the staff level. Among them:

Expanding and formalizing the Membership Department—which will be headed by *Brian Remedi*, who will serve as Chief Stakeholders Officer, working with *Caitlin Carducc*i;
*Nico Romejin *will serve as Chief Sport Development Officer, responsible for all technical areas, including Player Development and Coaching Education, and *Ryan Mooney*, as Chief Soccer Officer, will coordinate administrative needs on the technical side;
*Jay Berhalter *will serve as Chief Commercial & Strategy Officer, responsible for corporate, broadcast and retail partnerships, event operations and revenue; and,
*Tonya Wallach *will serve as our new Chief Talent and Inclusion Officer to promote equality and diversity across all programs at all levels.
With regard to the "corrupt" comment, its not fair (or logically relevant) to attribute any wrongdoing of the previous leadership with the new leadership.  Carlos and crew have specifically created independent board oversight on issues related to both Technical Development and Commercial relationships.  The Commercial Committee is specifically responsive to the MLS/SUM criticisms.  While US Soccer had a bad apple or two a few years ago, those guys were drummed out and I fundamentally disagree with the assessment that US Soccer is corrupt (maybe inept, but not corrupt).

The reason AYSO and many of the youth council members have such a large percentage of the membership vote is because they have more members.  You see, US Soccer is made up of members, the Professional council, has a disproportionate membership vote if its based purely on members.  Have you read the bylaws? because these are some fairly basic questions that are answered in the Bylaws - https://www.ussoccer.com/~/media/files/governance/2018/20180211-2017-18-bylaw-book.pdf?la=en

Moreover, because US Soccer is the USOC NGB it must also adhere to the  Ted Stevens Olympic and Amateur Sports Act, thus, the athletes councils will have significant votes.


----------



## SPChamp1 (May 15, 2018)

In these two months there has been no fundamental changes, just announcements about fundamental changes. 

Despite these announced GM positions, oversight committees and staff level changes there is nothing here to revel as groundbreaking. They “had” to put something out there.  They put lipstick on a pig. 

I may not be the most knowledgeable on the inner workings of USSF, but after the Presidency change, I see nothing but SSDD with a new name attached. 

In the meantime, nothing will change, the MLS Owners will continue to reap the benefits of a closed soccer pyramid and just making the World Cup will be enough.


----------



## MWN (May 15, 2018)

SPChamp1 said:


> In these two months there has been no fundamental changes, just announcements about fundamental changes.
> 
> Despite these announced GM positions, oversight committees and staff level changes there is nothing here to revel as groundbreaking. They “had” to put something out there.  They put lipstick on a pig.
> 
> ...


I don't know what your experience in 140+ million dollar non-profits is, but the Federation is not just some mom and pop shop that can turn on a dime.  There are officers, an elected board and members.  The "President" of the Federation cannot make wholesale changes to anything without Board approval.  There needs to be a budget defined, an initial plan, negotiations and feedback from the stakeholders, a revised plan, more negotiation, a final plan that gets sent to the Board, and approval by the Board and then an implementation phase.

Carlos Cordeiro's entire platform was to NOT BE LIKE Sunil Gulati and just do whatever he wanted and then ask for forgiveness later.

Fundamental changes of the nature you speak of is many years off because the MLS has significant contractual relationships that would be jeopardized if the Federation attempted to force a different business model on it.  There would be lawsuits galore that would cost tens of millions unnecessarily.  

 Moreover, the MLS is simply a 3rd rate pro league compared to the rest of the world.  If we want our professional US players to excel in the World Cup we do exactly what Klinsmamn advocated and got him in trouble with the MLS ... go to Europe where they play at a much higher level.

Soccer in American is decades away from becoming the number 3 ... let alone number 1 sport in America.  For Christ sake, f'ing Tennis got 1.2 Million viewers (US Open) v. an MLS match which averages about 300k.  Thursday Night foot ball averages just over 14 million viewers.

We are two months into a multi-year process, so far the ship is turning the in the right direction, but a ship this size takes a year to go a few degrees in any direction.  I am very familiar with the inner workings of the Federation and I see a major fundamental change with the Cordiero Presidency, which is an intentional weakening of the President's office and creating to oversight Board level committees to prevent the crap that Gulati pulled off.


----------

